# 02/21 - Offshore update



## Capt'n Daddy (Oct 10, 2014)

Great day on the water! Seas were expected to be a 2-3 ft swell at 6-7 seconds and they were. A few 4-5ft swells were thrown in for good measure, but was able to make about 20 mph and still stay comfortable and dry. Started off slow with only catching 5 live baits at 7 wrecks in the gulf...I know, crazy! Anyway, we had plenty of squid and set off to find some AJ's and Trigger. Let me backtrack, on the last stop to catch bait, at a public wreck in state water, we landed a 12lb 6oz trigger on an ultralight! 10 min fight and what a great surprise! Had plenty of fun with AJ's up to 33" on live bait and jigs. Lost a good one that broke through 80lb braid on my jig, bummer. Anyhow caught lots of trigger, Red snapper up to 16lbs, and a 29" gag! Here are a few pics! Adam's son finally caught the fishing bug and with just a tiny bit of help from ol' dad, landed a nearly 6lb trigger! Great job and what a great day with the boys! 

Til next time...tight lines!

Capt'n Daddy!


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

Those are some whopper triggers. The boys look like they were having fun.


----------



## Joe_Lee (Feb 23, 2014)

Kids + catching fish = great day!


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Nice job! Kids look happy!


----------



## Riverfan (Apr 5, 2015)

Great fish...great photos


----------



## rustybucket (Aug 18, 2011)

That's what it is all about!!!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Great times!!! Nice fishies!!!


----------



## 24ft fishmaster (Apr 26, 2012)

Jamie the last pic look the triggers has a mouth full of Adams jacket! !Lol!


----------



## k-p (Oct 7, 2009)

Man, that's awesome Adam! Way to go on that stud trigger and be there with your son. I cringed at seeing his fingers next to those chompers! (I learned the hard way with a bluefish when I was about his age)


----------



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

Nice !


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

hey, adam,
looks like tyler and austin are gonna outfish ya bud.
way to go guys. memories that they will never forget.:thumbup:

jack


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

cool pics capt!


----------



## The LaJess II (Oct 3, 2007)

Great catch. Great report. Go Daddy.


----------



## Aqua Therapy (Jul 25, 2010)

Speaking of memories you will never forget, how about the picture of your new girlfriend Jack next to your member profile name. Lol


----------



## Aqua Therapy (Jul 25, 2010)

Another good trip James! Oysters and beer at Peg Legs was good afterwards as well.


----------



## Capt'n Daddy (Oct 10, 2014)

Hall Pass said:


> Another good trip James! Oysters and beer at Peg Legs was good afterwards as well.


No trip is complete without some Angry Lafitte oysters and a victory beer!

Great trip!


----------

